# Grounding



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm considering this from some articles I've read.

At first it sounded silly but I've heard of there being the potential
for a lot of volts in a salt water tank.

Anyone have thoughts, experiences?


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

i would figure that the glass, gravel, etc would be enough to ground whatever little electrical current there is in the water.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have my tank grounded...i have a gfi on my plug and i have a special metal cord thats designed for electricity to run out on in case of leakage..you never know when heaters and pumps will break on you or water leaking through the seals..it will be the shock of your life..i got shocked along time ago..felt like someone punch me in the back really hard..no joke







...and even if you don't get shocked the smallest current in the tank can cause problems...lost of fish or in the long run lateral line disease...rather play it safe,especially if i'm going to invest in pricey fish...wouldn't you?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

This is saltwater only or no?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Problems can happen with fresh (big accidents,etc.) but I've only heard about this being used by marine aquarists.

The lateral line situation concerned me, as did information that behavior and immune responses get messed up as well.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I didn't used to acestro, but after a particularly "shocking"







experience personally while reaching into one of my tanks, I began to.

I also decided I should never work with electricity professionally, as I would make a decidedly better electrocution, than an electrician..........


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i have my tank grounded...i have a gfi on my plug and i have a special metal cord thats designed for electricity to run out on in case of leakage..you never know when heaters and pumps will break on you or water leaking through the seals..it will be the shock of your life..i got shocked along time ago..felt like someone punch me in the back really hard..no joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can you explain how I can ground ly tank Raf, I would like to do this after reading your post , but have no clue how to do it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's actually as easy as having the probe in the tank with the other end grounded. Here's a link to one place you can buy them (they all seem to be around this price range).

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thankyou very much for posting that acestro.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are they good for fw tanks to or are they just for sw


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> are they good for fw tanks to or are they just for sw


 for both...but i also highly recommand, besides the probe a g.f.i as a plug.the probe alone will not take out all the voltage if something goes wrong..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so i should go buy a probe for all of my tanks to become extra safe cause i will


----------

